# Dominating Dooby!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yesterday, we had a terrible day with Dooby. He is trying to assert his dominance. Darryl (partner) was sat at his desk and Dooby was just out messing around, then Dooby launched himself at Darryl's neck and face, he just kept going at him, Darryl stood up and tried to make him stop but he wouldn't. The only way Darryl could get Dooby off him was to run from the room (with Dooby still doing a full on attack) and going into the bedroom and shutting the door. I was downstairs at the time, wondering what the noise was, when I got upstairs, Dooby was sat on top of the bathroom door, waiting for Darryl. After a lot of biting and flapping, I managed to get Dooby in his cage. I have told Laura about this attack and she thought wing clipping might be the answer. It seems like a good answer to me, I've read up about it online and they recommend that for a dominant male. So, I'm going to see about getting that done. This morning, Dooby is really, behaving dominantly, although he is still in his cage. Dooby was on the bottom of his cage and Darryl looked in at him to talk to him and Dooby moved up to be above Darryl, so Darryl sat up a bit, Dooby moved up, then Darryl stood up and once again Dooby moved up!! He really does need to be looking down on us and dominating. We have tried this with him three or four times now and it's always the same, Dooby has to be higher than us, looking down. Sheesh, I never thought he would turn out so naughty. I just want my stupid Dooby back. He'll sit in his cage and sing and whistle and talk away, but there is this major dominance thing that we have to get over, I don't mind admitting that I am very nervous of him at the moment. So, I think it's going to be a wing clipping job for Dooby and we'll see how that goes.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

i thinking clipping his wings would be the best idea at least then he can,t hurt him self or other people but hopefully it is just a stage that he will grow out of.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He really is a strange boy, I don't think I'll ever work him out. I let him out of his cage again, without Darryl in the room and he was the daftest, stupidest Dooby you could wish for. He came for his tickle tickle, he came when he was called, he flew around the room like a loony and then I was doing training with him and he did everything I asked, including "Go home!" Now, I'm wondering if for some reason, he has taken a bit of a dislike towards Darryl, that would be such a pity because Darryl loves him and is always talking to him. So, I just don't know what to do again now, one day he's nice, one day he's nasty, does that warrant getting his wings clipped? I just don't know. I realise it's hormonal, but I am also thinking long term, will I have to put up with this for 20+ years? Will it really make a difference getting his wings clipped? He's back in his cage, in a corner, chatting up his ladder and obviously "nesting"........sheesh, what a mixed up tiel and what a mixed up Plukie.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

It will make a difference clipping his wings so he can't do full on aerial attacks from what your describing he certainly has some dominance issues going on, the wing clipping might also help because he won't be able to get above you. you could always clip them and let them grow out again maybe by that time he will have calmed down abit, it could be a jealousy thing with Darryl as well maybe Dooby see's you as his mate and Darryl is a threat to him.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yikes  Dooby is being a sassy boy. I would get his wings clipped. Could Darryl feed and water him all the time and give him his favourite treats. Instead of you?


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

My my! Dooby is being a naughty boy! 
Wing clipping will help a lot because apart from being able to climb, jump and fly for a few seconds he will mainly depend on you to get around. Plus if Daryl is attacked again he'll be able to get away faster than Dooby next time.


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know what his cage is like but i read somewhere that if you move his cage to the floor, so that darryl is always higher it may help.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> it could be a jealousy thing with Darryl as well maybe Dooby see's you as his mate and Darryl is a threat to him.


It is very much this reason. Sorry to hear poor Darryl got attacked in the process..I guess it's like living with a mini hawk around...:blink: Keep your eye peeled for the charging tiel... Clipping him should make him more dependent on you AND Darryl therefore it'll set him back into reality a bit.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Darryl always stands up higher than Dooby when he talks to him, it's such a shame because Darryl really loves that bird and is always chattering to him. It might just be that Dooby was having another off day, but I will be getting his wings clipped.

It does seem odd that he attacked Darryl when I wasn't even in the room. I was downstairs, so it was just the two of them in the room.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Were there any fireworks noises or anything that else that might have set him off? I doubt it was that-it just sounds to me like he had Darryl alone and decided to charge.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes he probably thought that Darryl was in his territory


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL. Poor Darryl. We'll get it sorted.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you know, we need Boomberry here.  She has a hormonal male, Noo, and i bet she would have some tiel attack escape plans for you. I know she clips Noo when he gets extra bratty, and it does help, so i think wing clipping is a good idea.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Clipping is best for a dominant bird. Make sure he can't get higher than you are. Whenever I get a dominant bird in, I make sure he or she stays clipped.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, that's seems to be that sorted then, we are going to have to clip the Doobster!!! I'll take him to a vet to have it done because I won't be able to do it myself and somehow, I don't think I'll ask Darryl to hold him. lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hehe.... you could always put a towel over him to do it if your feeling brave


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm not. LOL!!! I've phoned the vet and it's only around £10...that's $20 US. to get them clipped, so for the sake of my fingers and Darryl's neck, I think it will be better to let the vet do them.

How often do you need to get their wings clipped? I know obviously that it has to be done when the feathers grow back in, but roughly how long does that take to happen?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I was wondering that too? I guess you have to make sure none of the feathers are blood feathers then it would be ok to clip them.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, Dooby haven't you changed?! I always imagine him as a little docile creature who wouldn't hurt a fly.  Is the "Doobster" getting his 12 hours sleep? Tiels can get cranky because of loss of sleep. But it seems he is just being territorial. I do hope wing clipping helps for you and poor Darryl!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I'm not. LOL!!! I've phoned the vet and it's only around £10...that's $20 US. to get them clipped, so for the sake of my fingers and Darryl's neck, I think it will be better to let the vet do them.
> 
> How often do you need to get their wings clipped? I know obviously that it has to be done when the feathers grow back in, but roughly how long does that take to happen?


That's a bit more then mine. Mine does beak, wings and nails for $15 or $5 for each. I never went though. 
You'll probably need to get it done about every few months or so. They all grow their wings at different rates. If he's molting you'll need to do it more often since the new ones grow in pretty fast.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

If you watch carefully the first couple of times you'll be able to do it yourself and save the $20. It can take as little as a few weeks, to a few months depending on when they moult after the wing clip, for the flight feathers to grow back.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Bea said:


> If you watch carefully the first couple of times you'll be able to do it yourself and save the $20. It can take as little as a few weeks, to a few months depending on when they moult after the wing clip, for the flight feathers to grow back.




:rofl::rofl: Oh stop it Bea........I'm going hysterical with laughter!! Me, clip his wings...and survive. LOL!! I'm imagining the scene, me and Darryl in full body armour with crash helmets on and gauntlets, trying to hold him and clip him. 

*Calming down*

I'd rather pay the vet to do it thanks.



Rosie said:


> Wow, Dooby haven't you changed?! I always imagine him as a little docile creature who wouldn't hurt a fly.  Is the "Doobster" getting his 12 hours sleep? Tiels can get cranky because of loss of sleep. But it seems he is just being territorial. I do hope wing clipping helps for you and poor Darryl!



He is usually, he's been out today and had cuddles etc. he's fine some days, other days he's a meany. He gets 12 hours covered up, although he spends the first hour or so peeping out from under the covers, blowing kisses and saying night night!!! LOL. How can you be mad at him?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It's hard to stay mad at him when he is his sweet self...I think it's a bit funny how males can go from sweet to *^&(% in 0.6 seconds..lol


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> It's hard to stay mad at him when he is his sweet self...I think it's a bit funny how males can go from sweet to *^&(% in 0.6 seconds..lol


Like all boys...


----------

